# Kerosene Heat?



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, so I know it sounds crazy (for this time of year anyway), but I want to be prepared for this big "Frankenstorm" that is set to hit in the Eastern part of the US (maps are showing anywhere from 6 to more than 12 inches in the area where I live!!!). 
Just wondering if it's safe to use a kerosene heater with my lil fluff in the house if we lose power? Obviously it will be put out of her reach. I didn't know if the fumes would bother her or anything? 
Thanks everyone! Pray that we don't get that huge snow!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We have used it in the past. I never noticed it bothering the dogs. Sure does stink and leave soot everywhere !!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not positive, but I think if you are talking about a camping-type heater, yes, it would give off fumes that are not good indoors because not vented. 

You might try a google search.

Edited to add: Here is an article from a university which discusses concerns. Ventilation is needed. I don't know what your alternatives would be, or how cold it would get where you are, but try lots of layers of clothes and blankets first!  http://www.msue.msu.edu/objects/con...sion_id.499650/workspace_id.-4/01500603.html/


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

It is the only alternate heat source we will have if the power goes out. I just worry about keeping Maisy warm. I can deal with blankets and layers myself... Just don't want the pup to be cold or harmed by the fumes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I tried to edit to clarify, but it was too late. 

I'm just assuming that what's a concern for humans is a concern for dogs, too. I don't know that they have any special sensitivity (unlike birds).

This could be a good excuse to buy or make some cute, warm dog clothes for Maisy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have used a kerosene heater many times with my dogs in the home. We have a generator now. Just be sure you get a good one and be sure and keep the rooms ventilated. You have to crack a window and never leave it on all night or while you arent attending it. You need to have a carbon monoxide warning alarm in the house too, to let you know if your air is getting bad. If its the only source for heat, then you just need to use caution for you and the dogs. Wishing you all the best that are in this storms way. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent, concise advice, Edie! 

And adding my wishes for all in storm areas! {{{}}}


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I have used a kerosene heater many times with my dogs in the home. We have a generator now. Just be sure you get a good one and be sure and keep the rooms ventilated. You have to crack a window and never leave it on all night or while you arent attending it. You need to have a carbon monoxide warning alarm in the house too, to let you know if your air is getting bad. If its the only source for heat, then you just need to use caution for you and the dogs. Wishing you all the best that are in this storms way. Hugs,Edie


yes excellent advise. It's not only for your dog but also for yourself.


----------

